# "Flags of Our Fathers"



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2007)

Members: "Flags of Our Fathers", a book on the flag raising which occured on
Iwo Jima, is a must read for any WW-II buff. I'm about 3/4 thru it and I hate
to put it down. It's the story of five marines and a navy corpsman that
actually raised the flag (the 2nd time) on Iwo. Written by James Bradley
(the son of HM John "Doc" Bradley) it tells of the men: Sgt Mike Strank, Cpl
Harlon Block, Pfc Ira Hayes, Pfc Franklin Sousley, HM John Bradley and Pfc Rene Gagnon, and how they were in the right place at the right time.

I was surprised to find out the Iwo Jima's D-Day, 19 February 1945, was
my 11th birthday.

This is one of the finest WW-II books I've read..... and I've read a bunch.

Charles

The world famous photo is by Joe Rosenthal


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Just watched the movie for the first time and wasn't disappointed. Not sappy and pulled tears at the right moments. Good effoprt by Clint. Now I have to see "Letters..."


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2007)

"Flags" was excellent. "Letters" is just as good, some people even like it better. I bought the "Flags" DVD and have watched it multiple times, but as good as "Letters" was, I don't think I could watch it again. Maybe because it was from the Japanese point of view, I don't know.


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2007)

Read the book and saw both movies. All very good, maybe you can't see Letters again because it portrayed similar emotions to the good guys..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2007)

Torch said:


> Read the book and saw both movies. All very good, maybe you can't see Letters again because it portrayed similar emotions to the good guys..



Not sure. Maybe I just can't get past the documented Japanese atrocities and war crimes of WW II, especially against POWs, and that's affecting me. However, as I stated before, it is an excellent film, as most all of Eastwood's movies are.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2007)

Charles....


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Not sure. Maybe I just can't get past the documented Japanese atrocities and war crimes of WW II, especially against POWs, and that's affecting me. However, as I stated before, it is an excellent film, as most all of Eastwood's movies are.


 I hear you. The movie sometimes makes you forget what happened in Chine, Bataan etc.


----------



## heinz1941 (Jul 30, 2007)

Charles....

Great Honor for Hero!


----------

